# Activities for Dad with Young Son



## Tigriz

We have a young son, 18 months old now, and he's going through a bad Mommy, mommy, mommy phase. He loves his daddy, and is fine whenever I'm out of the room or out doing something, but if he can see me he'll throw a fit to be with me over his Daddy. I'd like for the two of them to start doing more things together, but other than going to the park I'm out of ideas. I do the grocery shopping during the week while hubby is working, so that's out. Anyone have any neat ideas for daddy/son outings with a toddler?


----------



## mamab

When my kids were born, I breastfed them, which made it more difficult for my husband to "bond" with them. However, he came up with a great idea. He bathed them, I fed them. In fact, I never bathed my kids until my oldest was about 2 and had a HUGE blowout. He wasn't home. That was the first time I bathed hime. Maybe your husband could take care of that for you. It would give him special time with the baby and take one thing off your to-do list.


----------



## katharina

Tigriz said:


> Anyone have any neat ideas for daddy/son outings with a toddler?


Maybe some ball tossing (big ball for a toddler, of course) in the yard...
an animated movie rental with "boys movie night" complete with snacks...
paper crafts are always fun.


----------



## Chris H.

My little girl's about that age, and she's happy doing just about whatever I take her off to do with me during the day. Dad might want to do something fun with his little boy that mom doesn't do with him. Sometimes we play "chase" around the house, and my daughter gets a real kick out of that. She likes to listen to music and dance too.


----------



## katharina

Chris H. said:


> My little girl's about that age, and she's happy doing just about whatever I take her off to do with me during the day. Dad might want to do something fun with his little boy that mom doesn't do with him. Sometimes we play "chase" around the house, and my daughter gets a real kick out of that. She likes to listen to music and dance too.


I like the listening to music and dancing idea. My daughter always enjoyed that, too, and there's no reason a little boy and his dad can't put some fun music on and dance around the room. :smthumbup:


----------



## ImaginativeResource

Hi there,

My husband is actually home with the kids everyday while I work and we switch off in the evenings. 

My husband is an AMAZING dad!!! The first thing I thought of when I read your post was "GET A WAGON"!!! My husband seatbelts the kids in and walks them to get his coffee at D&D's every nice day!!! They LOVE it!!! He buys them munchkins and they have a Great start to the Day! 

He also likes to take them to the beach to toss rocks in the water!!! They love it!!! 

He has a ritual where he takes them to his favorite restaurant so they can have homemade chicken soup and bread for dipping at least 3 days a week!!! They usually are a mess when I get home from work but they sure have A LOT of FUN!!! It's cheap and he doesn't have to make lunch! LOL!!! 

Hope you find some of this helpful!!!


----------



## tater03

Walks in the wagon is what my sons loved to do with thier Dad. Also he would take them to the park for an hour. Just the boys and Dad. They loved that time to just get to spend it with their Dad.


----------



## MrsLV

They should do father/son activities. Let's see...18months: they can do ball rolling (sitting on the floor and rolling the ball to each other, or if the baby isn't able to do that he can sit in between daddy's legs on the floor and daddy can roll a tennis ball towards the wall and watch it roll back to him), going to the mall together, watching TV together, etc. Activities are limited due to the age, but things will get better.


----------



## katharina

Tigriz said:


> Anyone have any neat ideas for daddy/son outings with a toddler?


It's not really an outing, but reading age-appropriate books is always a great
idea for either parent with a child. Many libraries have storytime and some 
parks offer storytellers during the warm months.


----------



## Mommybean

My H is also at home with our two boys (2 and 4) during the day, and in addition to going to the park, playing outside, etc. they really enjoy playing with cars, building things with blocks and working with modeling clay/playdoh. It's not really WHAT they do together, its the simple fact that they ARE together thats important!


----------



## LaBella

I have 2 girls, and they are older now, but when my oldest was born, we had taken jobs with different schedules, so she did not need a daycare. I breastfed and he bathed took her out to the park and everywhere he would go, to the store, to put gas in the car or just an outing, they will go with him. Even now he makes dates with them and takes them to lunch, breakfast whatever.

At 18 months old, I am sure your H can take him to the store, roll balls and have him take time feeding, bathing and reading books. You just go away were he cannot see you and let him get use to the idea of having some daddy time.


----------

